# Need info on 1991 bianchi trofeo



## themad_arrow (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi, someone near me is selling me a bianchi trofeo from 1991 but i can't find any info on a 1991 trofeo other that it is in the 1991 bianchi catalog. The seller repainted the bike, here is a picture https://d2j6tswx2otu6e.cloudfront.n...450/784e/784ee0bc017549ed8eb253cd5a2db6f0.jpg

he is selling it to me for $185 is it real? 
am i getting ripped off or is it a good deal?
how good is the bike?

Thank you

p.s. he said it's a Trofeo with campanero components and it's 56cm


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

It was nothing special in 1991 from what I recall. Would need more pictures to see what Campy group set is on it, is there any rust/damage, and look for Bianchi engravings just to make sure it is one. What type of riding will you use it for?


----------



## themad_arrow (Jul 19, 2016)

i just wanted to start cycling and then maybe riding it to different places, there's a track by my house so i wanted to use it there for now. I normally just do cycling at the gym but wanted to do it outside. and so far that's the only picture he's given me so idk about rust or anything else


----------



## themad_arrow (Jul 19, 2016)

and random side question, but would you prefer a 91' bianchi trofeo or a 91' club fuji?


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

For under $200 you probably can't go wrong. Rust would be your biggest concern if it was not taken care of. If it was repainted than that is a good sign. Don't remember much about the Fuji Club, probably around the same starter performance bike range as the Bianchi. Depending on the Campy, it could give it more value than the Shimano that came on the Fuji. Both would be solid, basic performers, heavy by todays standards but fun to ride. If you get it, have a shop check out the frame alignment to make sure it is straight. You might have to replace cables, tubes and tires and possibly chain. Check all the metal for rust. If the owner rode it and took care of it you might have a great little bike to start out with. If it is really hilly you might have gearing issues since it may not have a wide range but ride it and find out. Good luck.


----------



## themad_arrow (Jul 19, 2016)

i just got myself measured and i need a 52cm bike the owner believes his is a 56cm... so that would mean no chance right?


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

too big for you.


----------



## themad_arrow (Jul 19, 2016)

do you mind if i pm u a few bikes and you give me your opinions


----------

